# NetworkManager wireless: "(32) Insufficient privileges"

## mrfabiolo

I've installed NetworkManager. I'm using it to navigate in internet through ethernet.

It also automatically scans the surrounding wireless networks. But... when I click on any of them... I get this error:

```
Adding / Enabling the connection failed

(32) Insufficient privileges
```

And I can click only in the "close" buttom.

If it's necessary:

```
mrlogick@tux ~ $ groups mrlogick

wheel audio cdrom video usb users portage plugdev mrlogick

mrlogick@tux ~ $ groups root

root bin daemon sys adm disk wheel floppy tape video
```

ifconfig:

```

enp4s0f2: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.3  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::ae22:bff:fe06:8034  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether ac:22:0b:06:80:34  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 2048  bytes 1603133 (1.5 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1984  bytes 381823 (372.8 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp3s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 24:0a:64:1f:69:eb  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

iwconfig (as root):

```
enp4s0f2  no wireless extensions.

wlp3s0    IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=16 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          

lo        no wireless extensions.
```

lspci -v

```
04:00.2 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 0a)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1587

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 45

   I/O ports at d000 [size=256]

   Memory at f2104000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Memory at f2100000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 01

   Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable- Count=4 Masked-

   Capabilities: [d0] Vital Product Data

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

   Kernel modules: r8169
```

```
03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

   Subsystem: AzureWave Device 2c97

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   Memory at f7900000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

   Expansion ROM at f7980000 [disabled] [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/4 Maskable+ 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

   Kernel driver in use: ath9k

   Kernel modules: ath9k
```

----------

## 666threesixes666

i want to say its not plugdev, its consolekit or gnome keyring that needs to happen on your system...  my gut feeling is console kit needs merged though.  ive been through that a few times. [/code]  :Confused: 

----------

